# Fixing trailer number plate to trailer...



## wench (30 December 2011)

I need to attach my number plate to my trailer. I have used some of those sticky pads, but they were pretty useless. 

I have bought some of these: http://www.midlandtrailerparts.co.u...-AE714-Number-Plate-Clip-Stainless-Steel.html

But cannot for the life of me figure out how they are supposed to attach to the trailer, and how you are supposed to put a number plate in them!


----------



## Vetwrap (30 December 2011)

I use gaffer tape! Always have a roll around as it is so useful for pretty much everything!


----------



## Feisty Mare (30 December 2011)

You can buy really strong velcro strips from halfords - stick one side to strailer and the other to numberplate. Works fine and cheap!


----------



## JustKickOn (30 December 2011)

With those clips you have bought, I think you put the bottom of the number pate in the little rolled lip at the bottom of it, and where the bolt goes through the numberplate, you screw it into the larger hole, and then you attach it to your trailer via screws at the top.

That's what I got from looking at it anyway. Why not phone the company and ask?


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 December 2011)

Another vote for velcro strips from Halfords.


----------



## Flashpaddler (30 December 2011)

I just used Araldite glue - been on 3 years now!


----------



## MegaBeast (30 December 2011)

Another vote for velcro strips except got mine from Staples!!  Have done this for the last three years no probs and it's dead easy if you need to change the reg plate.


----------



## skye_and_i (30 December 2011)

you screw or pop rivet those clips to the trailer then the number plate clips in the spring loaded jaws of the clips. simple


----------



## Britestar (30 December 2011)

Velcro sticky spots. One side one trailer one side on number plate - plus if you change towing vehicle, easy to change number placte. Mine has been attached like this for 6 years, never come off.


----------

